# Provençal cabinet hinges



## CaptainWham! (10 Apr 2020)

Anybody know where to source these hinges?


----------



## sunnybob (10 Apr 2020)

look for "stepped" hinges or butts.


----------



## thetyreman (10 Apr 2020)

search on ebay, but a lot of sellers are 'on holiday' at the moment meaning they're not working until covid is over with which is understandable


----------



## Blackswanwood (10 Apr 2020)

Ironmongery Direct are worth checking out


----------

